# Weird



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Today i almost braught in a carp on a small rooster tail. i didnt put anythibng on the rooster tail either. i know i didnt snag it either on its sides or anything.Weird


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep. That kind of stuff happens. They have been known to chase down lures when they are hungry in the spring and summer. Congrats on the fun fight.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

I landed this bad boy last night on a storm swimbait bluegill pattern. Was the first for me, went 8 pounds.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

It's a riot every year when we fish Erie someone in my group always manages to catch a Bull Carp on tubes while Bass fishing. I cought an 11 pounder this spring on a craw colored Crappie tube & 3 pound line at Griggs.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I know of one guys who caught a large carp on a chub and another who caught one trolling a chub or israeli carp at Alum for saugeye/musky.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I caught a 13 pounder on a jig/twister tail this spring.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Gary,
Carp love to eat aquatic insects. Also Crayfish and mussles are one of their favs.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I caught a carp last year out of a local pond on a live bluegill while out catfishing!!! was the craziest thing I'd ever seen... I wouldn't have believed it if someone would have told me about it if I wasn't the one who caught it... went a little over 12lbs


----------

